

Show HN: Surge Pricing as a Service - julianozen
http://surgepricing.appspot.com/

======
hfourm
What type of products / scenarios could you see this delighting the users?

My first thought is that variable pricing on many items, would do more harm
than good -- I would much rather pick a higher price up-front, and miss out on
some buyers, than confuse my audience with fluctuating prices on when they
aren't expecting it.

I would hate two friends to realize they both bought tickets to the same
thing, one whom paid twice what the other paid

~~~
julianozen
Firstly, this type of practice is fairly common in certain markets, hotels and
airlines being key. We believe there are more scenarios to which it could be
extended.

Secondly, it's a matter of perspective. Each person has a price they're
willing to buy at, and that generally reflects an individual's willingness and
ability to spend. Yes, you may hate paying more, but your decision to purchase
it anyway means you valued that item enough to buy it at what we offered it to
you at. Theoretically if we surged too high, people would stop purchases and
the price would go down.

